# Darkroom ventilation, no outside wall.



## Shari Denson (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello, I'm hoping to set up a wet darkroom above my friend's shop. It's on the middle floor, in the middle of the building. There are no outside walls to the room but there is a kitchenette (used for making the odd coffee) in between the darkroom and the outside.
I'm worried about ventilation, and wondering if I install a light tight fan in between the darkroom and the kitchen, and leave the kitchen window open, will that work? I'm mainly worried as I hope to invite others to use it with me.
I've never set up a darkroom before, although I've used a few,  so a bit overwhelmed.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 14, 2015)

You might be able to run ductwork parallel with the ceiling joists to an outside wall.  Not easy or fun, but the best solution.


----------



## Designer (Sep 14, 2015)

Shari Denson said:


> .. wondering if I install a light tight fan in between the darkroom and the kitchen, and leave the kitchen window open, will that work?


I certainly would not do that.  first; it would be contrary to building code, and adding the odors of the darkroom to the kitchenette does not sound appealing.  Better hire someone to install the fan according to code.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 14, 2015)

I had that situation years ago - a darkroom in a unfinished cellar space - and ran two vents to a large open, ventilated space. One was was set up as a pull-fan and the other a push fan on the darkroom end. Both were connected to about 10 foot plastic accordian-type tubing.
It wasn't as successful as I'd like because the vent openings in the darkroom end were too close together and didn't exhaust the room well. 
If I were to do it again, I'd push air in from one lower corner and pull air and fumes out from another top corner. This did increase the dust problem but it was a fair trade-off.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 14, 2015)

I recommend one of these. 
no house modifications needed.


----------

